# Preserving sewing patterns.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have a good way to save those patterns?

Mine get pretty torn and brittle after years of use and ironning.

I am using something I bought many years ago named "Pattern-Life", but I don't really like it as it is stiff and hard to fold. The instructions tell me to iron it onto the pattern.

How do you preserve your favorite patterns?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I trace them unto unwoven fabric (it's like a spun poly type stuff). I get it at Nancy's Notions. It's 48" wide and comes in 10' long. It's only $10 for the 10 feet of it. It's VERY lightweight and yet strong enough that you can even base it in order to alter patterns. I love the stuff and folds nice and presses out very well. It's even washable! Here a link to it:
http://www.nancysnotions.com/produc...d=Tracing+Material+&sortby=newArrivals&page=1

Nancy's also has a tracing wheel to use with the unwoven fabric. It's kind of like a combination marker and tracing wheel. I bought it thinking it would be quick and easy to trace around curves and corners; but I hated the thing! It's harder to use than it looks and is hard to hold the ink cartridge in wheel tight enough so it doesn't skip. Using a Sharpie marker is MUCH easier! But here's a link if you want to see it:
http://www.nancysnotions.com/produc...d=Tracing+Material+&sortby=newArrivals&page=1


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Ardie, you can also laminate your pattern pieces (using clear contact paper or self-stick laninmate) or trace them onto stiff paper and hang them on hooks (or in a closet) using pattern hangers (some call them pattern hooks). You paper punch a hole and thread the top of the hanger through the hole; then hang them up just like you would a clothes hanger: http://www.bblackandsons.com/store/product489.html

The advantage of this method is that you have stiffer pieces to cut from (you can actually trace around them instead of cutting) so you don't keep trimming away parts of the pattern. Plus you take up a whole lot less space by hanging than by folding. I've always been going to do try this method (because they would last forever), just never seem to get around to putting in the time to laminate the patterns.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Ardie...

I'm cheap.... one day in the doctors office, I mentioned to the nurse that that paper roll that they use on the examining table would make perfect paper to copy patterns on.... seems they often get cases of rolls from drug reps... She forked over 3 or 4 rolls, and still asks me if I need some more... many years later. My pattern copies all say "allegra".... but hey... it works well.

I don't do all patterns, but I do copy ones that are 'standards, or much loved.

I custom cut a pattern for DD's little work skirts and I use it so often that I finally made me one out of poster paper... it never even gets put away. I lay it back on the counter, and when I see a yard or so of fabric that would 'work' for work, I whip up another one.... 

oh, yeah... and I made the nurses at the doctor's office, some of those coasters that are on a post right now... I used some 'hospital' bears and solid colors, they loved them.
I make 'em brownies too... ; )

Never have a problem getting an appointment....or a script called in. (sad, but true!)

dawn


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

If you'd like it to be iron-on, use freezer paper to copy the pattern. We've used freezer paper to copy lots and lots of patterns. 

Some really good ideas for patterns here! 

Shawna


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

You can also use interfacing. If you can find it on sale, it isn't too expensive, and it's see through enough to be able trace the outline and markings with a sharpy pen.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I use the heavier weight mil plastic you can get at Home DEpot and place the pattern piece. Trace with a marker. Store in gal bags. You can write on them any info and ideas.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Kwik Sew makes pattern tracing "paper" called Kwik Trace.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I thought of this while weeding the raspberries.

I wonder if that iron-on interfacing would work-a light weight one. I'm going to watch for a sale on it and try it on tissue paper!


----------

